# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Afstudeeronderzoek beslissingsgedrag voedingssupplementen

## MVV

Beste mensen,

Ik ben studente Vitaliteitsmanagement aan de HZ University of Applied Sciences.
Momenteel ben ik bezig met mijn afstudeeronderzoek. Mijn onderzoek gaat over het beslissingsgedrag van Nederlandse vrouwen boven de 30 jaar om een voedingssupplement aan te schaffen.

Alle vrouwen boven de 30 jaar: jullie zouden mij enorm helpen om de volgende enquête in te vullen!
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Zj_...A71_M/viewform

Alvast bedankt!

----------

